# "full" mode or "fit" mode



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

I just purchased a new widescreen computer monitor for my desktop pc. The monitor has a button to toggle between "fit" mode and "full" mode. I discern no change in the image from either mode to the other. What is this button doing?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

runner861 said:


> I just purchased a new widescreen computer monitor for my desktop pc. The monitor has a button to toggle between "fit" mode and "full" mode. I discern no change in the image from either mode to the either. What is this button doing?


Not to be too smartass, but, nothing?? You could consult the manual or online info from the mfg. of the monitor. Or tell us more.


----------

